# Ringneck Dove



## JBowman (Mar 16, 2010)

Anybody else seeing any of these?  Noticing them around my place near Cumming.  Big birds.  Anybody know why we are seeing them now?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 16, 2010)

On their way back north, I imagine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2010)

Those are Eurasian Collared Doves, imports from overseas who have escaped captivity, and now have a breedin` population here in this country. There is no closed season, and no bag limit. You also cannot tell the difference when they are on a platter with mournin` doves.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Mar 16, 2010)

*Eurasian Collared Dove*

There are some schools of thought that they came over from the Bahamas or West Indies.
they do not migrate, they simply disperse and spread out as their population expands.
They fly more like a pigeon and they are much larger than the Mourning Dove.
They also don't go against your limit.
And like Nic said, they are delicious!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Jim P (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Nic, how is Tuff doing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2010)

Jim P said:


> Hey Nic, how is Tuff doing?





He is one fine dog! We fooled with birds a little this year. By next fall, I expect good things out of him. Thanks for askin`!


----------



## preston (Mar 16, 2010)

*ringneck dove*

anybody know how to bait em?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 22, 2010)

I know they hang out around feed stores, there must be at least a couple of thousand of them on N Washington Street from Bennett's Feed and Seed to the rail yard in Albany.


----------



## Sam H (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually saw some of these(I think its what you're referring to? Larger than normal doves w/blackish ring around neck) in Panama city,Fl this weekend!!??


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 22, 2010)

I did not see them listed in the regs. as open season along with pigeons, sparrows, and starlings. I think the ring neck is legal during dove season only but does not go against your limit.


----------



## wmahunter (Mar 23, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I did not see them listed in the regs. as open season along with pigeons, sparrows, and starlings. I think the ring neck is legal during dove season only but does not go against your limit.



page 23 of the GA regs

MOURNING DOVE
• Sept. 5–20; Oct. 10–18; Nov. 26–Jan. 9;
Daily Limit: 15.
• Eurasian collared doves may be taken at
any time; No limit.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 23, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I know they hang out around feed stores, there must be at least a couple of thousand of them on N Washington Street from Bennett's Feed and Seed to the rail yard in Albany.




Yep, there's a colony around Athens Feed and Seed in Watkinsville.

Big colony on St. Simons around the pier.


Ditto on what Mr. Fishunt said.  Thinking now is that they were blown here by some of the big hurricanes of the 90's.


----------



## JessB90 (Mar 23, 2010)

For the past week, I've seen about 5 of these birds flying around my home, although I think I see them throughout the year.  I think it's due to having poultry in my yard and the doves are trying to eat the feed left on the ground, although I've read in a dove-keeping book that these types of birds normally nest around houses.  I've even had doves get caught in the kennels in which I keep the birds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2010)

They were in this area before the 90s.


----------

